# Breedlove Owners



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Breedlove owners. Lets see them


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

the guy i got my blueridge off of also had a breedlove (don't know what model) that had a big crack in the top...it was unprofessionally repaired, and priced accordingly, but at the time (middle of the winter) i couldn't justify spending more money due to lack of work. Even with the big chunk of whatever sealant he decided would be a good idea to use, it sounded fairly good. kinda wish i picked it up, but my wife gets pissy when i spend too much money during my off season.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Heres mine. Its a Breedlove Revival DR model. Built in 2004, sitka top, rosewood back and sides. Very much like a D28. I love it - its very light and resonant. I bought it used in Ottawa (bought on Kijiji!!).


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks like an ebony board on there as well?


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Nice guitar, Bagpipe. Maybe I'll be able to afford one some day


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Looks like an ebony board on there as well?


Yes, ebony fingerboard - feels nice.



simescan said:


> Nice guitar, Bagpipe. Maybe I'll be able to afford one some day


Thanks. I dont mind sharing prices - I paid $1000 for this one last year. I had been saving up for a Martin D18 or D28 and had played a few used and new Martins. However, as soon as I tried this Breedlove I knew I had to have it. Nothing wrong with Martins of course, but this one seemed like a no-brainer for the amount of money.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Thanks. I dont mind sharing prices - I paid $1000 for this one last year. I had been saving up for a Martin D18 or D28 and had played a few used and new Martins. However, as soon as I tried this Breedlove I knew I had to have it. Nothing wrong with Martins of course, but this one seemed like a no-brainer for the amount of money.


Stolen Bagpipe! Well done.


----------



## swcblues (Apr 27, 2012)

I play an Atlas Stage C250/EFe. I don't think there's any bang for the buck out there better than the Korean Breedloves. The back and sides on this are flame maple laminate. I could have had solid mahogany or rosewood at the same price, but I'm a sucker for fancy looks.


----------

